# slang vs. dictionary words



## aedude94

Hi everyone! I am new at learning Czech and do not know enough yet to type in Czech. 
sorry.. anyways.. I was wondering if someone could help me with some Czech adjectives and such. I have some adjectives that I found in dictionaries but I am not really sure if they are the ones that are used in everyday conversation (almost like slang words). If anyone could correct me or help that would be awesome!!! Thanks so much!

Cool (not like cold, like "neat" or something) - Chladný
Nice - Hezký
Mean - Zlý
Weird - Podivný
Gross/Sick - Hrubě / Nemocný
Interesting - Zajímavý
Scary / Creepy - Děsivý / Lezavý
Hot (like pretty, not warm) - Krásný
Fun - Zabavný
Funny - Komický
Favourite - Oblíbený
Good - Dobrý
Bad - Špatný
Old - Starý
New - Nový


----------



## Jana337

aedude94 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new at learning Czech and do not know enough yet to type in Czech.
> sorry.. anyways.. I was wondering if someone could help me with some Czech adjectives and such. I have some adjectives that I found in dictionaries but I am not really sure if they are the ones that are used in everyday conversation (almost like slang words). If anyone could correct me or help that would be awesome!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> Cool (not like cold, like "neat" or something) - Chladný - this means cold. For the other cool, we would say "super", "prima" (not adjectives but often used attributively), skvělý (adj.), skvěle (adv.).
> Nice - Hezký or pěkný
> Mean - Zlý or a very expressive one (literally meaning ugly): hnusný
> Weird - Podivný, divný, střelený (loopy), praštěný (wacky)
> Gross/Sick - Hrubě / Nemocný no, not correct but more context needed
> Interesting - Zajímavý
> Scary / Creepy - Děsivý / Lezavý děsivý is fine, lezavý is not very common and it means chilling (wind, weather)
> Hot (like pretty, not warm) - Krásný = beautiful, i.e. not a good choice. We would use nouns rather than adjectives.
> Fun - Zábavný = entertaining; I'd like to see a sentence
> Funny - Komický Hm... Legrační, směšný are better in spoken Czech.
> Favourite - Oblíbený
> Good - Dobrý
> Bad - Špatný
> Old - Starý
> New - Nový


The problem is that you seem to assume a reliable correspondence between the Czech and English usage. Very dangerous. The word "gross" springs to my mind immediately. It is almost impossible to recommend a translation without a sentence.

I will be glad to elaborate on the explanations once you provide sample sentences. 

Jana


----------



## aedude94

Ahoj! Thank you so much for helping me. Ok, so I will provide some sample sentences for those words that are harder to translate without. Ok:

Gross: I left this food in my locker for a year and it is really gross.

Sick: (Response to sentence above) That's sick! 

Fun: The baseball game was really fun! / It was a fun game!



Could I also give you an example with cool, I am a little confused about that one I think. Here it is:

Do you like my new car? Yeah, it is really cool! 
Your car is really cool!


Thanks so much!!! Dík!!!


----------



## Jana337

aedude94 said:


> Ahoj! Thank you so much for helping me. Ok, so I will provide some sample sentences for those words that are harder to translate without. Ok:
> 
> Gross: I left this food in my locker for a year *and it is really gross*.
> Nechal jsem to jídlo ve své skříňce celý rok *a je to teda síla*! (síla - literally force)
> 
> Sick: (Response to sentence above) That's sick! To je ale hnus! (ugliness)
> 
> Fun: The baseball game was really fun! / It was a fun game!
> 1. Hra mě velmi bavila (the game entertained me very much) - standard Czech, not a very expressive sentence
> 2. Ten zápas neměl chybu ("the match did not have a mistake") - this one is really very common in colloquial Czech.
> 3. Ten zápas byl bomba ("the match was a bomb") - a very common colloquialism, too.
> 2. and 3. do not capture the entertaining factor only. They rather describe the quality and attractiveness that made the event so riveting.
> 
> Could I also give you an example with cool, I am a little confused about that one I think. Here it is:
> 
> Do you like my new car? Yeah, it is really cool!
> Líbí se ti moje nové auto? Jo, je fakt super / skvělé / (and again ) nemá chybu / bomba / (in teenage slang; do not use it in other contexts) boží (meaning: godly).
> Thanks so much!!! Dík!!!


Není zač, rádo se stalo. 

Jana


----------



## K.u.r.t

aedude94 said:


> Cool (not like cold, like "neat" or something) - skvělý
> Nice - hodný (person) dobrý / chutný (meal)
> Gross/Sick - Given the context I would guess you mean gross - nechutný / hnusný, sick - nechutný / zvrácený


----------



## ranes

aedude94 said:


> Cool (not like cold, like "neat" or something) - Chladný - not correct as said above... it would be in case of something is cold like food or cold like person (without emotions or something). what you wanna know would be in most cases - ''hustý'', ''mazec'', ''super'', ''bezva'' ,''pecka'' (in slang it would be ''hustý'' mostly)
> Nice - Hezký - correctly, same as you can use ''pěkný'' or ''milý''
> Mean - Zlý - correct, but you can use ''protivný'' as well and it interprets it pretty well, actually its much better than ''zlý''..
> Weird - Podivný - correct, weird stuff - ''nekalé činnosti'' or simply ''lumpárny''
> Gross/Sick - Hrubě / Nemocný - gross can be hrubý/hrubě as well as ''odporný'' or ''oplzlý'' (slang).. sick in american slang can be translate into czech as ''hustý'' or ''přehnaný'' (for example in marijuana concept - ''this plant is sick'' - tahle kytka je ''hustá'') or ''mocný'' ... on the other hand meaning like ill, it would be as you said ''nemocný''
> Interesting - Zajímavý - ok
> Scary / Creepy - Děsivý / Lezavý - scary is ok, you could also use ''strašidelný''.... creepy, lezavý we dont use, it sounds strange and uncommon, creepy would be something like ''divný'' -for example ''whats that guy doing is creepy'' - co ten chlápek dělá je divný..
> Hot (like pretty, not warm) - Krásný - it is complicated, krásný is much more like nice, hot would be most probably ''žhavý''
> Fun - Zabavný - correct
> Funny - Komický - correct, but if you mean like (strange) it would be again ''divný''
> Favourite - Oblíbený - correct
> Good - Dobrý - correct, same as ''hodný'' in some cases, for example ''good boy - hodný chlapec''
> Bad - Špatný - or ''ošklivý'', ''darebný'', ''zkažený''
> Old - Starý - correct , ''vetchý'' is same meaning
> New - Nový


----------



## K.u.r.t

nice might be translated as hezký in dictionaries but that ONLY refers to inanimate objects. Otherwise it is hodný. Going by the book does not always work, one needs to know how the language is used in reality too


----------

